# A few small projects



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

I really suck at this but, its a lot of fun!
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u257/jpw23/fish2.jpg
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u257/jpw23/fish1.jpg
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u257/jpw23/boat2.jpg
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u257/jpw23/boat1.jpg


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I liked all of them.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

They look great. 

Why not use the forum software and show them right here. They are worth seeing, and some people especially those who don't have high speed access are not going to look at them unless they are in the post.:glare:


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> They look great.
> 
> Why not use the forum software and show them right here. They are worth seeing, and some people especially those who don't have high speed access are not going to look at them unless they are in the post.:glare:


never thought about that....good idea!


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

1st one


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

2nd one


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

3rd one


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

4th one


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

bump


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

JP... Those are cool...Ever done any intarsia ???

It looks like you would be very good at it..   

I have seen some pieces that look almost like oil paintings....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Burlkraft said:


> JP... Those are cool...Ever done any intarsia ???
> 
> It looks like you would be very good at it..
> 
> I have seen some pieces that look almost like oil paintings....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


I've been wanting to try that.....looks really complicated though


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

jpw23 said:


> I've been wanting to try that.....looks really complicated though


If it was easy....I.....errrr....anybody could do it....:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------

